# Can I get some good epoxy from Lowe's?



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not in a coastal town and we dont have a WM or anything like it. I am in the need for some epoxy to fill holes and rebed the hardware on my Southcoast 22 project boat. Would Lowe's have the correct epoxy I am looking for? If so does anyone know the specifics?

I have never purchased epoxy like this before, just the surenge type. What other things should I pick up to help me with my epoxying?


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

Assuming that you're takling about filling holes like old screw holes, I'd use Marine Tex. May be avaialabe in local hardware stores but otherwise order from WM or Baoters World, etc. The shipping charges for hazardous materials will apply but you will be better off using a marine quality product. Regarding the bedding of hardware, do not use epoxy for that. There are many sealants available made for these applications (above or below the waterline) which can be removed at a later time - some more easily than others. 3-M and Boatliffe are two mfgrs that make several such products. Match the product application to what you're doing


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check some local woodworking shops. Some of them carry West Systems. Or go to West Systems website and request the free info packet, it has a list of retailers around the country. 

They also have a dealer lookup on the website.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As far as your question about Lowes selling epoxy, they don't. The sell either bondo or elmers branded polyester resin. Please don't try to use this stuff. Polyester resin has a shelf life and most of the time it has passed it wile setting in the store.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Home Depot sells LocTite Epoxy and so does Lowes.
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...961544&Ne=4294967294&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=epoxy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam, thank you for that link. The PO of my boat coated the deck with that epoxy floor coating, but all he could get was grey. They have tan on there, so thats going to be my next project.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Polyester resin has a shelf life and most of the time it has passed it wile setting in the store.


Doh! I did not know that, but that explains why a couple of my projects turned to crap when it wouldn't kick. Is it the resin that expires, or is it the hardener?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The resin goes bad. We had an issue with a gallon can bought from Lowes of Elmers branded stuff last week. The can was bought about 2 weeks ago and opened about a week after buying. All the resin inside had gelled. Ill stick with epoxy.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe Woodworker's Warehouse sells West or MAS epoxies. (if they're still in business, I know ours closed )


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

If I can find Loctite epoxy at Lowes would that do for my application?


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

No - the epoxies Lowes sells are just general purpose epoxies. You want a product with considerably higher strength. Use West System, MAS or another brand suitable for semi-structural marine applications. Jamestown Distributors often have good deals on epoxy; in fact, they have a sale now.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Not all epoxy is created equally.
If you can't get West or MAS locally you should order it online. They are formulated to work well in the marine environment - but yes, you can use the Lowes variety - just don't expect the same results and consistency.

Applying it is different based on the consistency of the epoxy. Thickened epoxy (with filler) can be troweled on and shaped with plastic applicators (like a putty knife), whereas to coat a large surface with thinned liquid epoxy you want a wider flexible applicator or even a small diameter roller. I typically use a roller to apply and a applicator to squeeze off excess.
For what you are doing, I would not use Lowes stuff. I would never use a garden variety house hold formulated epoxy to saturate fiberglass cloth on a boat, just because. You put a lot of hours into a boat, I want it to last for lots of years.
To restore an older boat it's best to use a CPES (Smith's preferred) to soak into the old wood and seal it totally, then use a quality epoxy for your patching and glue ups including thickened for fillets etc..
There's a lot of info available online, I invite you to google it.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Our Lowes has West Systems. I was impressed (We're 200 miles from the ocean).


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> To restore an older boat it's best to use a CPES (Smith's preferred) to soak into the old wood and seal it totally, then use a quality epoxy for your patching and glue ups including thickened for fillets etc..
> There's a lot of info available online, I invite you to google it.


Id did just that Chuck..

CPES™-Wood based epoxy products to repair and resist wood rot.

Great link to there site ..Thank you


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Perit,
The West System webpage has their entire users manual online if you want to know what other materials they recommend you have for using their epoxy (Acetone, fillers etc etc). I invite you to explore it: WEST SYSTEM Epoxy

You might also be wanting to get some gel coat for those hairline cracks around the stanchion bases.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

At the risk of going a little off topic, has anyone used this?

JGreer.com - Epoxy Resin, Urethane Foam, Silicone Mold Making Rubber, Carbon Fiber

According to the website it's supposed to be good for marine use.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I cant say if it will or not. I can say that i wouldn't use it for that. I would try to find a local vender for West Systems, or some other epoxy used for boat building.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Caleb- Thanks for reminding me about the gelcoat for the cracks. This question may be dumb but it seem logical.

If I am correct doesnt gelcoat go ever the paint to protect the paint? If so, shy should I repair the hairline cracks *with gelcoat* before I paint?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Perithead-

Gelcoat never goes over anything but raw laminate... you can't gelcoat over paint. If you're going to be painting, repair the cracks by filling them with thickened epoxy... then sand fair and paint.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've had excellent results with Raka epoxy... raka.com


----------

